
Under-occupied developments in China - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under-occupied_developments_in_China
======
Bucephalus355
Had a friend who stayed in a hotel near a National Park in China. Hotel had a
great website, was built in the last 5 years, and had occupancy during the
high season.

Friend arrives, and turns out he is the only guest in a 400 room hotel, being
tended to by 20+ staff. The lobby looks really nice, but upon getting to the
room he notices there is no window. No room above floor 1 has any windows, but
apparently the exterior of the hotel had perfect fake windows for every room.

